
The Inventor of Auto-Tune - SuperChihuahua
http://priceonomics.com/the-inventor-of-auto-tune/
======
vive-la-liberte
Did anyone else notice that in the figure with caption "A rendering of the
Auto-Tune interface; via WikiHow", there's a lynda.com watermark in the lower
bottom right corner of the screen? The screenshot used for the illustration
must've been taken from a lynda.com video course.

------
brc
It's funny how we all know this type of technology exists, but we never stop
and find out the backstory of why and how it came to be. Great article, but
depressing in that I don't understand 50% of the content and am unlikely to
ever do so, despite having two friends in the geo business - one collecting
the data and one interpreting it.

------
tacos
"When we asked him to provide a simple explanation of what happens,
computationally, when a voice signal enters his software, he opened his desk
and pulled out thick stacks of folders, each stuffed with hundreds of pages of
mathematical equations."

This is utter nonsense. The math in the patent would fit in a Tweet.
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US5973252A/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US5973252A/en)

~~~
dang
Perhaps, but your comment doesn't teach us anything. It would be better to
assume a smart but ignorant reader and walk them through specifically _how_
it's bullshit.

~~~
tacos
"stacks of folders... _each_ stuffed with hundreds of pages of equations" is
prima facie bullshit.

I've been reading weirdo articles about this technology for 15 years. Here's a
good summary of where the coverage goes wrong:

[https://valhalladsp.com/2009/05/21/auto-tune-
autocorrelation...](https://valhalladsp.com/2009/05/21/auto-tune-
autocorrelation-and-seismic-analysis/)

